# Tag Heuer Carrera CV2010.BA0794 -- too small?



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi all,

After a lot of research and back and forth in the last few months, I'm seriously considering shelling out some hard-earned cash on a Carrera CV2010.BA0794:









I really like the design for its simplicity and elegance while still being sporty. That said, I have a couple of questions:

*1. *This watch is just 41mm wide while most other watches I've been looking at (e.g. the Certina DS-1) are 43mm or more. Do you think 41mm is too small for today's fashion standards? Or am I just being ridiculous here? 







_Certina DS-1_

Just to be clear, I really like the CV2010 specifically -- while I know that e.g. the CV2A10.BA0796 is larger, I much prefer the simplicity of the face of the CV2010 and personally really dislike when numbers 05-60 are shown like that on the CV2A10.

*2: *How sensitive is this watch for scratches and bumps on the edges of the case? It looks a little fragile compared to e.g. the Certina pictured above since the tachymeter with its black surface is hardly protected with any stainless steel frame at all.

Owners of this watch, how happy are you with how it's been holding up over the years/months? How much do you use it? And do you have any good photos of how it looks like today and if there are any visible damages?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Have you been to an AD and tried a Carrera for size and feel on your wrist?
If not - do that.

My Carrera 2014-2 has been my daily wearer since October. No dings or marks on mine thus far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, vanilla.coffee. Yes, I've tried it and I liked it, but I did notice that it was slightly smaller than e.g. the CV2A10 (which I also tried, but didn't like the design of). Definitely not tiny, but I guess I'm just worried that I'll spend a significant amount of money on a watch and end up feeling that it's on the smaller side given how sizes of watches seem to increase a lot nowadays; most people seem to ask for 43-44mm watches in other threads I've been reading.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I changed the bracelet on mine for a genuine leather strap. Allows the case to stand out rather than be absorbed by the bracelet and gives it more elegance.


----------



## bmwfreak (Jun 7, 2008)

Have you looked at the 1887 Carrera? Is it any larger?


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

I think it's a size that looks good on nearly anyone. Not small but not huge, either, and I think the gigantic watch trend is starting to fade (not that the Certina is that big at 43 mm). It's a classic that'll always look fine, IMO.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Try an Aquaracer 500m chrono side by side with the Carrera. This will give you an idea of what size you like. The day/date is the same size as the Certina (43mm) so this size may fit you better.


----------



## BHL (Dec 26, 2010)

IMO 41mm is just about the right size. CV2010 is also quite a bit thick (about 16mm in thickness). I have been very happy with mine and it is my current favorite. I had mine for about 3 months now and so far do not have dings or marks but due to its high polish finish on the case and sharp edges, I'd say this watch may require little more care than the others.


----------



## bradharro (Jul 3, 2010)

I own both the CV2010 and the CV2A10. As you can see in my signature below my wife now wears the CV2010, this is because the 41mm case looked and felt small on my wrist after wearing either of my other watches which are all 43mm and which I believe is the perfect size for my wrist (I dont know my wrist size but in 6'3 and 100kg's). I beleive the CV2010 is a stunning and simple watch but could be better if it was 43mm, for this reason I could not part with it hence my wife now wearing it. Durability wise I have had no problem with the CV2010. I hope this info helps.


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

I had the CV2A10 and, although I actually liked the detailed/busy dial, I unfortunately had to sell it. I kind of thought it was too big and didn't feel really comfortable wearing it anyway. I've got a CV2010 now and as soon as I took it out of the box I knew it was just right for me, the size is perfect and the design is just SO classy. My wrists are about 7.5". Here they both are...


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

My 2014 with the genuine TAG leather strap.


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

I feel qualified to answer this one as the CV2010 was my daily wearer for 5 years through January 2010. IMO it is an absoloutely perfect size and fit on the wrist. Further i feel, and i'm biased, that it is one of the best chrono designs of all time and is a perfect blend of sport and dress. Yes i did pick up some dings but that was due it being on my wrist every day for 5 years. I even took it swimming in the Atlantic a few times. In my humble estimation this piece is an unimpeachable design classic. Understated, masculine and refined. Perfect.


----------



## Pdrino90 (Mar 1, 2011)

If you think the TAG is too small, may i suggest a Raymond Weil. I was comparing the two also and the RW made the TAG look like a "toy" (just my opinion), still like the TAG. The model in question is the Raymond Weil Freelancer 7730-st-20001. Its kinda the same design, but a bit classier.

Here: http://www.google.com.au/imgres?img...muAO7vtjtCw&page=1&ndsp=89&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)

43mm for me


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

It also depends on what you where. If you like it, get it!


----------



## djst (Dec 24, 2010)

otown said:


> I feel qualified to answer this one as the CV2010 was my daily wearer for 5 years through January 2010. IMO it is an absoloutely perfect size and fit on the wrist. Further i feel, and i'm biased, that it is one of the best chrono designs of all time and is a perfect blend of sport and dress. Yes i did pick up some dings but that was due it being on my wrist every day for 5 years. I even took it swimming in the Atlantic a few times. In my humble estimation this piece is an unimpeachable design classic. Understated, masculine and refined. Perfect.


 I guess at the end of the day I agree with you, because today I finally made up my mind and purchased the CV2010.  Thanks for your opinion, everyone!


----------

